# DM&IR ore car decals



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Last May I started a thread on the LGB iron ore cars. In that thread I talked about getting the cars closer together and changing the wheels.

LGB ore cars 

In that thread I also asked for help finding suitable DM&IR decals. Stan Cedarleaf came to my rescue. After some back and forth he came up with a beautiful set of decals for each of the 20 cars. Looking at pictures of ore cars on the DM&IR historical society web site I came up with twenty different number for Stan. The pictures also show that each car has a different weight and volume. Each of Stan's decals matches the correct number with the correct weight and volume.


I'm half way through getting the decals on. The hardest part is getting the old LGB lettering off without doing too much damage to the cars basic paint. I ended up using brake fluid. It attacks the lettering rather quickly, but is a little slower going after the underlying paint. Stan's instructions are excellent. He included several things that I hadn't done in the past and made the application of the decals even easier.

Here are some pictures of the original cars and one with the new DM&IR decals. He made a sheet with all white lettering and four sheets with all yellow for the car sides and white numbers on the ends.






























Stan is a pleasure to work with and when I need additional decals for another project, I'll call him immediately. Now I'm off to remove some more lettering. ONLY 10 more to go!!!!

Now these nice cars are actually lettered for a railroad that really used them. 


Chuck


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Chuck, 

Great looking ore cars. And I will have to concur with the thoughts on Stan, he is a true professional and very easy to work with. I am SLOWLY doing an Ortner hopper and when I get ready for decals you can bet I will send the work his way. 

Matt


----------

